# Question about journals promoting Raffles



## Wanny (Jun 5, 2015)

I'd like to know the situation about journals promoting raffles for extra OPTIONAL slots.

For instance, a user makes a raffle and for each comment they're given one "ticket". But if one makes a journal promoting the raffle (you know, "<user> is holding a raffle, go check it out! <link>" one can get additional "tickets"... that step being completely optional and up to the participant.

I've seen many raffles that insist that this is an optional step and appearently nobody cared, but today one of those raffles was taken down.

What's the final stance from FA? 
I ask because there was a Fender journal that talked about this until some time ago, and when I checked yesterday it was definitely gone. What happened to it?


----------



## StormyChang (Jun 5, 2015)

hm. strange. i thought it was only against the rules if you made it a requirement.  but i wonder if the rule got amended to you can't make it optional to get more entries either.


----------



## Wanny (Jun 5, 2015)

That's what I'm wondering. I was pretty sure it was simply "it's against the rules to ask people to make journals"

This seriously needs clarification. Besides Fender's MISSING journal, there's almost no mention of this anywhere else... there's nothing in the TOS and the AUP, and point 1.12 of the COC isn't specific enough in this regard.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 6, 2015)

The journal you're referring to is not, in fact, gone; it's simply on the second page of Fender journals since pagination of journals was added. You can find it here. Please note, however, that the journal constituted an amendment to a previous version of the Code of Conduct. 

That said, in any way incentivizing or encouraging advertising journals from your followers/raffle entrants is a violation of Code of Conduct section 1.12.


----------



## Wanny (Jun 6, 2015)

Huh. I COMPLETELY missed the "Older" button on top of the journals list... I was looking for something like that at the bottom of the page.
And yeah, that's precisely why I was asking. Not that I've HELD raffles, but participated in them... and more than once I've warned artists that encourage people to post journals for "extra chances".

Seriously, what's specified in Fender's journal should be added to the COC. As I missed the way to find that journal, other people might as well... like the artist that got his raffle taken down for not knowing the rule specifics.


----------



## StormyChang (Jun 6, 2015)

It's not your fault you missed the button, neer likes to conveniently forget to tell people about ALL the updates they make.  but that's good to know about journal thing.


----------



## Uluri (Jun 10, 2015)

This definitely needs to be clarified.
Fender's Journal isn't the COC, so just going by that journal, I don't really see it
as "Valid" to state what type of journal promotion is or isn't allowed. This needs 
to be directly stated in the COC, not some stray journal of an account that not everyone watches.
Otherwise, the COC will continue to have such misinterpretations like this.

We need to know this.


----------

